
Facebook Revamps The Mobile Log-In Process With Single Sign-On - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/03/facebook-single-sign-on/
======
grobolom
Pretty awesome - though I suspect that there are going to be plenty of
security issues stemming from this. The current facebook login button is
already used on plenty of malicious sites.

